# Monarch Super Deluxe



## oldfart36 (May 31, 2017)

Finally getting this one finished up! 
1st, the original story and pics as it was when I found it!
A women that lives north of us called, said she had a couple bikes she wanted to sell. Her husband recently passed, and they were his. He had the Monarch restored years back, and had the sprocket changed so it was easier for him to pedal. Great part! They kept original sprocket/pedals, headlight, and wheels.




 

 

Present::: Now I just need to finish the trainlight cover (paint and lens). Seat, and sprocket have been corrected, original wheels came out nice and are back on with some period bricks, Might change out grips, haven't decided yet. I do have the original Monark pedals, but for now, I put some 8's on it.


----------



## EL FANTASMA NEGRO (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi; I have this Monark that I inherited from my father in law. I'm anewbie at this.  I like the black tires so I didn't go white wall, like the rat rod look a bit. I don't need it to be mint but would like a couple things; to clean it up a bit, but not sure what's the best way, without having to take the whole thing apart because I fear I may not put it back together. And the front fender light, I am not sure if it's correct. Should it be the Train light that's hard to get? Also it seems the front wheel is from a Schwinn. I guess I'll eventually need to find a chrome wheel. Thanks for any help.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 7, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Finally getting this one finished up!
> 1st, the original story and pics as it was when I found it!
> A women that lives north of us called, said she had a couple bikes she wanted to sell. Her husband recently passed, and they were his. He had the Monarch restored years back, and had the sprocket changed so it was easier for him to pedal. Great part! They kept original sprocket/pedals, headlight, and wheels.
> 
> ...



cool colors

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2017)

Your bike is looking great!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sold this bike a while back. Trying to stay with only originals. Thanks guys.


----------

